
MFA issues lock out Office 365 and Azure users globally - pidg
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3066629/azure-office-365-down-microsoft-mfa-issues
======
jhauris
They said Europe, Middle East, Africa and Asia at first, but have now realized
it also affects North America as well.

Twitter tag:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/o365?lang=en](https://twitter.com/hashtag/o365?lang=en)
Office status page:
[https://status.office365.com](https://status.office365.com)

Kind of amazing this has been out for so long, for such a large area.

------
alex-mohr
A longer article with more details, including a first attempt to fix that
didn't work: [https://www.cbronline.com/news/azure-down-
office-355-down](https://www.cbronline.com/news/azure-down-office-355-down)

